# Spousal logic....works for me.



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

In preparation for Saturday chores this morning, I decided to fix breakfast....sausage links, eggs over medium, toast w/real butter & strawberry preserves, coffee.
I offered to fix my wife breakfast also. She declined, saying that she was picking up her Mother & that they would get something to eat.
As I was turning the eggs, a yolk burst on one of them. Damn it! I hate this!
Sandy asked me what was wrong & I told her a yolk busted & it was her fault.
She asked, "How do you figure that?"
"I don't know, but I'll figure something out," I replied.

As I was eating my breakfast the stroke of pure spousal logic hit me. I looked at her & said, "If you had taken me up on my offer to cook you breakfast, I could have slipped you the busted egg, hence, this is all your fault."

Spousal logic. Works every time!


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Breakfast sounds good... what time should I show up tomorrow morning?


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

Makes sense to me


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

UGH! Boys!!!


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

If you would've told her breakfast was on _sale_ this morning she would've taken you up on your offer!!! :r

SB


----------



## kellydontwanttasleep (Aug 20, 2004)

A man who cooks nice  do you also do dinner?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Whatcha got in mind there darlin'?

Yep. I do em all. Breakfast, lunch, dinner, the dishes.....you name it. My tastes (& talents) are probably a bit pedestrian.


----------



## kellydontwanttasleep (Aug 20, 2004)

> Breakfast, lunch, dinner, the dishes.....you name it.


now thats sexy


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

This kind of banter is too much for the old man's heart. 

I think my testosterone level has hit it's highest level in 5 or 10 years!


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

SilvrBck said:


> If you would've told her breakfast was on _sale_ this morning she would've taken you up on your offer!!! :r
> 
> SB[/QUOTE
> 
> Now that's funny!! :r


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey Kelly I do Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner, Dishes and Windows. Plus I am a Martial Artist and can protect you from the evil in this cruel world.

Now am I sexy too.


----------



## kellydontwanttasleep (Aug 20, 2004)

i love the food idea but i probably could potect you  nice offer  and 909 how did you know i like a sale?


----------

